# How to get rid of oil skin?



## Józef Narwani (May 14, 2014)

I want you to give me some advices. I've tried everything. Because someone probably wille accuse me, that i did not ask uncle Google, here are a few tips: http://remedies-for-oily-skin.blogspot.com/2014/05/natural-and-more-remedies-for-oily-skin.html . But those tips are better to someone, who's problem isn't as big as mine.


----------



## Courtnee (May 14, 2014)

Wow, thanks I'll definitely check it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicky Valentino (May 17, 2014)

I've never had this problem but I do have cousins who have had real bad acne due to their oily skin, genetics can be a real pain. Generally the doctor has told them in the past to watch what they eat a little more closely because their pores excrete more oil from the foods they eat than other people and cardio exercise to lose weight can also help to eliminate their pores. Washing/cleaning with products like Noxzema or prescription cleansers can really help as well. I've never had oily skin but I remember when I was a kid, my mom would always tell me to stop eating french fries or I'll start looking like "that person".. Still love french fries and can't remember the last time I had a zit. -Genetics  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## biancardi (May 17, 2014)

thank you!! I am proof positive that oily skin and acne are not for teens or those in their 20's!!  I am in my late 40's and have battled this my whole life.   I love the idea of the cucumber, lemon &amp; yogurt mask.


----------

